# Southern Vermont.....?



## Head(wall)Hunter (Sep 20, 2001)

Ok, this might be a tough one.  Thanks to a contest at work, I won a free weekend at the Equinox Resort in Manchester Vermont for the last weekend in September.  The resort itself is not my "thing", but I was hoping to do as much hiking as possible while I'm there so as to spend as little time as possible at the resort with my co-workers.  Unfortunately, I've been looking at some maps of the area, and it doesn't look like there is anything interesting within 2 or 3 hours.  As it stands right now, I'm planning on Mountain Biking at Killington for two days, but I've never biked there and I don't know if it will hold my interest for two full days.  People on this message board have been very helpfull to me with their suggestions in the past, so if anyone is familiar with hiking in Southern Vermont, I'd love to hear some ideas.  Thanks. :smile:


----------



## mark (Sep 20, 2001)

I'm not sure what your standards for interesting hikes are, but Southern Vermont is home to several of New England's Highest Hundred.  This includes Equinox, which towers over the city of Manchester itself.  Granted, the summit is marred by a hotel, but the hike via the main trail behind the school is one steep mother.  Stratton is within spitting distance. Also, Mendon and Pico are both right in the Rutland/Killington area and if you're willing to go another 45 minutes or so north of Rutland, the Breadloaf Wilderness (Breadloaf and Wilson among others) won't disappoint. In the Bennington area is Glastenbury via the AT - just a hair short of being on the Highest Hundred list but an outstanding hike nonetheless.  For full info, swing by EMS and pick up Bruce Scofield's new book, specifically designed to peakbagging in Southern Vermont.  Have fun.


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 20, 2001)

The Long Trail runs the entire length of Vt just east of Manchester with plenty of good hiking also.  As Mark suggested the Stratton Mtn area has some good 'day hiking' loops which tie into the Long Trail.  My girlfriend and I hiked the Pico Peak loop last weekend (just west of Killington) from the LT trailhead on Rt4 up to Pico and back down to the Long Trail Inn which is nice (check out the Inn while you're there..it's one of the thru hiker's favorites).  Killington has a lot going on this time of the year.  You'll have a great time.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 22, 2001)

Second attempt:

Pick up Day Hikers Guide to VT.  This time just in bullet form, your choices:

Equinox, 3800+ NE 100 Trail is seldomly hiked, Monks & Mr. Barbo Memorial add history, Steep trail behind seminary

Dorset, around 3800 another NE 100 just up the road 20 or so miles.  On clear day ADK should be visible from both of these.

Bromley on LT/AT not far from Manchester

Stratton, SO VT highest another NE 100 & from south maybe easiest 3900+ peak.

Baker Peak, a 2850 Foot bare summit jewel per the book

Glastenbury, 3700+ (but short of NE 100) a long day as short trip is about 18 miles RT

Styles & Peru Peak, 3300 & 3400 foot peaks on LT/AT could be done with Baker as a pretty long day hike.

Have Fun


----------

